# Hello from a newer beek in colorado



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi everyone
I'm a newer beekeeper with 17 colonies currently in standard 10 frame langes. I've had bees for about three years now and slowly building my apiarary and knowledge. My main intrests are honey production and starting to learn to raise queens. I have also been reading here for a while and would like to say thanks for all the great information and varied points of view


----------



## SAS (Sep 4, 2015)

west slope said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm a newer beekeeper with 17 colonies currently in standard 10 frame langes. I've had bees for about three years now and slowly building my apiarary and knowledge. My main intrests are honey production and starting to learn to raise queens. I have also been reading here for a while and would like to say thanks for all the great information and varied points of view


Welcome neighbor! 

I'm new also, 2nd year. I started with 5-hives last year, grew to 9 this year, and hope to build up to 15 next year, and so on.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks how many hives are you hoping to grow in to


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Tenbears thank you


----------



## SAS (Sep 4, 2015)

west slope said:


> Thanks how many hives are you hoping to grow in to


I would like to build-up to at least 30, may be 50, time will tell.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

welcomewelcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your hives this winter.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

west slope said:


> Tenbears thank you


I consider myself a western sloper also. Grew up in Maybell Co. Moffat County.


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

SAS said:


> I would like to build-up to at least 30, may be 50, time will tell.


I'm looking to get to about 25 and then stay there for a few years


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> I consider myself a western sloper also. Grew up in Maybell Co. Moffat County.


Small world I know some folks that grew up in pagoda springs


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome from Colorado Springs!
~M


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Maddy said:


> Welcome from Colorado Springs!
> ~M


Thank you


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

